# Gave another driver 1* for not tipping



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

When it comes right down to it we are all comptitors with each other. The drivers in my area all have a pretty good idea where the others live or like to camp. I knew another driver lived close to the pick up location and when I saw the 3 digit customer score I was happy thinking I would actually get a tip. I get there wait, wait, and at 4 minutes I start writing a text. Before I send the text he comes out and waves at me, after witch I wait another 3 minutes. The ride itself was well worth my time,. He never mentioned he was an Uber driver, which I understand, but his converstions with his girlfriend confirmed it. 
I never rate less than 5 stars without cause and this would have been rated a five star ride with even a $1 tip.
If we can not count on tipping each other then how can we count on customers tipping us?


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

It's sad... Uber has done permanent damage to the taxi/driver tipping standard.

I've heard conversation between passengers talking during the ride saying.... "I just luv Uber, we don't have to tip uber drivers like we would have to tip a taxi driver"

The public uber riders don't even view uber drivers as performing an identical service as taxi drivers.

It's Ubers fault.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> It's sad... Uber has done permanent damage to the taxi/driver tipping standard.


Good. Tipping is an anarchic concept that is only practiced in the US anyway. Come to any other country; UK, Australia, Netherlands, China, Sweden, etc and see who tips waitresses? who tips taxi drivers? etc? No one.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

glados said:


> Good. Tipping is an anarchic concept that is only practiced in the US anyway. Come to any other country; UK, Australia, Netherlands, China, Sweden, etc and see who tips waitresses? who tips taxi drivers? etc? No one.


That would be fine with me....but then again your products and services would have to be more expensive to begin with....to compensate the employees. Either we are employees that are paid at least minimum wage....or IC's that are tipped and/or paid a decent LIVABLE price per mile/minute. Can't have it both ways!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i had a old timer the other day , he said he opted for 20 percent tip each time, i told him that is for uber taxi only not uberx. uber needs a tip option , i dont get why they refuse to do it, no money out of their pockets.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

glados said:


> Good. Tipping is an anarchic concept that is only practiced in the US anyway. Come to any other country; UK, Australia, Netherlands, China, Sweden, etc and see who tips waitresses? who tips taxi drivers? etc? No one.


When in Rome, do as the Roman's do. Are you familiar with that saying ?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i had a old timer the other day , he said he opted for 20 percent tip each time, i told him that is for uber taxi only not uberx. uber needs a tip option , i dont get why they refuse to do it, no money out of their pockets.


Are tip I guess is surge.that why I try to do lyft when uber not surging then turn off lyft when it surges.It don't always work cause lyft don't have the coverage if a uber ride takes you way out some where you might be force to do uber non surge our drive some dead miles to where lyft is more popular


----------



## SouthKC (Nov 11, 2015)

glados said:


> Good. Tipping is an anarchic concept that is only practiced in the US anyway. Come to any other country; UK, Australia, Netherlands, China, Sweden, etc and see who tips waitresses? who tips taxi drivers? etc? No one.


Because they get a standard salary. I know many waitresses in Austrailia who make $15 an hour, therefore they don't need to be tipped.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> When it comes right down to it we are all comptitors with each other. The drivers in my area all have a pretty good idea where the others live or like to camp. I knew another driver lived close to the pick up location and when I saw the 3 digit customer score I was happy thinking I would actually get a tip. I get there wait, wait, and at 4 minutes I start writing a text. Before I send the text he comes out and waves at me, after witch I wait another 3 minutes. The ride itself was well worth my time,. He never mentioned he was an Uber driver, which I understand, but his converstions with his girlfriend confirmed it.
> I never rate less than 5 stars without cause and this would have been rated a five star ride with even a $1 tip.
> If we can not count on tipping each other then how can we count on customers tipping us?


He had no money to tip, you should know this.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey...It was an Uber driver......He may NOT have any $$ for a tip......LOOK who he works for! ;-O
Andy


----------

